# B14 200sx se cluster to a B13 Coupe



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

So I picked up a b14 200sx se cluster that I want to use on my b13 1.6 coupe. My b13 doesnt have an rpm tach which sucks balls.

heres the pics of the cluster


































I want to install this like in a couple of days and while its not installed I might aswell install the 4 led bulbs.

I do have some experience in electrical, though im not saying im a professional. Ive done rewiring, stereo install, and etc on my p11 g20.

Ive never done a cluster swap and heard theres some repining/rewiring to do for it to work. 

Anyone willing to help me out?


----------



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

Le Bump....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you dont say what year B13, do you have an electronic speedo ODO ?


----------



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

IanH said:


> you dont say what year B13, do you have an electronic speedo ODO ?


Sorry. its a 92 B13. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I think that's a mechanical drive, B13 guys please confirm
If so, I think that's going to be very difficult, transmission and ECU (and distributor?) from a later Ga16 will be required.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

they started the electric speedo drive in '93 i believe. i got a 5-speed out of a junkyard, it was '93 and had the electric drive. i just swapped it out for a cable drive no problem.

i'm sure its alot different going to electric tho.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I installed a tach from an SE-R and that had to be re-wired to work on the 1.6 motor becuse of all of the extra lights and such that the XE cluster did not have. I had a friend sell me his and he labled the correct wires to go to the leads on my car. You need a FSM with the wiring diagram for the cluster that you bought the car from. 200sx? then one from the 1992. figure out the wiring color codes for each item. it will take time, but it could work just fine. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

IanH said:


> I think that's a mechanical drive, B13 guys please confirm
> If so, I think that's going to be very difficult, transmission and ECU (and distributor?) from a later Ga16 will be required.


Yeah its mechanical like you guys said.



sunnysentra said:


> I installed a tach from an SE-R and that had to be re-wired to work on the 1.6 motor becuse of all of the extra lights and such that the XE cluster did not have. I had a friend sell me his and he labled the correct wires to go to the leads on my car. You need a FSM with the wiring diagram for the cluster that you bought the car from. 200sx? then one from the 1992. figure out the wiring color codes for each item. it will take time, but it could work just fine.
> 
> Chris 92 classic


That seems a lot of work for me, lol.

I went to pick-your-part earlier this week in search of a b13 gxe cluster and guess what. I hit the jackpot and found one. 

Since I saved my receipt from when I bought a b14 clster 2 weeks ago. I did an even exchange. I payed nothing out of my pocket =D

its from a b13 92 sentra gxe 4 door. I wrote down the vin# and did a free carfax report just to get the year n model

heres' the pics


































Now this is going be a plug and play install, rite?

Today I received my 5-point Amber led's from superbrightleds.com and installed them on the cluster, so now i'm ready for the swap tomorrow.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

818_GA16DE said:


> Yeah its mechanical like you guys said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will still need to rearrange the wiring. The plugs will fit but the wires need to be moved to different positions on the harnesses. Also see if you can keep your original speedometer(for the odo). On the electric ones you can just swap out the whole speedometer but I don't know if that works for the cable ones.


----------



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> You will still need to rearrange the wiring. The plugs will fit but the wires need to be moved to different positions on the harnesses. Also see if you can keep your original speedometer(for the odo). On the electric ones you can just swap out the whole speedometer but I don't know if that works for the cable ones.


I started this project since 11am and just finished 7pm. After I swapped it out, hooked it up, and fired it up, it didnt work. Thats when I figured I had to some rewiring was involved. I had to sit down and make diagrams of the 3 plugs of the old and new cluster, look at the back of the cluster and read it like a map. I also looked at the fsm to get a better point of view of how I'm gonna rewire it.

Yeah you can swap out the cable odometers, I was going to but one was like a dark charcoal color.

Unfortunately I didnt finish and will continue later on another day. so the original went back on :-(


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

You already know how to back the wires out if the harness then?


----------



## 818_GA16DE (May 13, 2009)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> You already know how to back the wires out if the harness then?


Yeah i read the write-up from the sr20forum


----------

